# Serious Fishermen wanted..deep pockets



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Looking to put a tournament crew together. Candidates should know up front its a very expensive hobby that we take very seriously. If your physically and financially able give me a holler. Most trips I make are for 2-3 days at a time depending on weather. I have a 54 Viking that holds 1734 gal. and will run 40 knots.....but at a price.
ken


----------

